# I need a Vice



## Rodney (Aug 15, 2008)

I need a vice with car bushing replacements and everything. I've heard a few times that you shouldn't buy them from China. Would you guys agree?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, if you want to take up a vice, you probably should avoid the ugly ones like smoking or gambling - you can have much safer fun with things like kinky strapon...  oh, you mean viSe, not vice!  

Most of the chinese imports aren't that bad, and are certainly adequate for most home garages - a quick look around your local harbor freight, tractor supply, or similar should let you see what options they have and what the quality is.

I personally like the type that can be rotated, for clamping objects vertically, like http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5655 - being able to work on parts at any position makes your life much easier!


--Bushytails


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 24, 2008)

I have beat the snot out of my wilton 5" multipurpose vise from lowes.   No complaints.   And what isn't made in china these days????

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=206449-28920-69999&lpage=none


----------



## jackel440 (Sep 6, 2008)

expesnsive,but yes go with a Wilton.awesome pieces.Oh and they never open big enough.Unless you got the huge monsters like i have at work in the fab shop


----------



## primaveria (Sep 9, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Well, if you want to take up a vice, you probably should avoid the ugly ones like smoking or gambling - you can have much safer fun with things like kinky strapon...  oh, you mean viSe, not vice!
> 
> Most of the chinese imports aren't that bad, and are certainly adequate for most home garages - a quick look around your local harbor freight, tractor supply, or similar should let you see what options they have and what the quality is.
> 
> ...



I have to respectfully disagree about harbor freight; I have seen three HF bench vises fail due to brittle fractures (Including that exact one). 
I have had great luck with my Wilton, and I have abused it more than I probably should. A good bench vise can last for well over 20 years, and is probably one of the most used pieces of equipment in a garage or workshop, buying quality it worth it.


----------



## cnyeco1 (Apr 10, 2009)

You really would be better off to avoid horrible freight and the other rice tools. Look on craigslist, you can always find a few heavy vices in there. Chances are you can buy an older, QUALITY vise that will last forever for around $20-40 bucks. If you want new, I have a Craftsman 5-1/2" that I have abused for 15 years with no probs. But they run around $60 big ones.

You'll thank yourself later....


----------

